# Now THIS is cool..... if you own an ATV, check this out.



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Found this tonight while chatting with some people on twitter. Pretty clever!

ATV Loader and ATV Game Hauler by Hook-A-Rack


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty neat. Should help save the ol' back.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea, that is neat.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

it is neat but, i dont think i would waste the gasoline it took to get there for a boar


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Now you done it Chris. i got to get one. Tom


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

At 50 years old that would help me. But where would I put my rifle and lunch......LOL


----------

